# Big Minnow 10/9 CBBT (Striper)



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 9-Oct-2003 12:13:43 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey there fishin' folks! I had the oppurtunity to kick-off Striper season last night at the CBBT. Capt. Paul ran the Big Minnow out to the 3rd island where we casted to the rocks, pilings and light line(s). The ride out was great as we cruised under moonlit skies through calm seas. The tide was slack when we arrived and the fishing slow. We worked the area with a few bites, a scattered fish in the 18" class, and awaiting the current. We threw Windcheaters, Storm baits, Bucktails, and Stretch's. Most fish for the evening hit red/white on a steady, mid-speed, retrieve. As the current began a good pace on the outswing, we started nailing some fish down deeper on 3-way's with 4-6oz's of lead. The red/white was most productive during the 45 minute, full on, bite. We had many bites and kept our limit of 8 fish. The biggest we landed was probably 35"...... All were healthy looking, and a couple were fat boy's. There were some Blues around too, we landed a few but were constantly reminded of their presence by the birds that were everywhere working. Unfortunately, we didn't find Stripers under the birds. So, around 3AM we head towards the Salt Pond's under hazy and calm conditions. It was a nice way to start the season despite the cast bite being slow on this night. I can't wait to do it again. Oh yeah, I wanted to mention that we only saw a few other boats out in that area, and that I tried for bait in Salt Pond's to no avail. Only saw a couple small schools......... Fish On 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Zigh nice report and a question*



> we started nailing some fish down deeper on 3-way's with 4-6oz's of lead.


I assume th weight was to get th lure down to where th fish were. So you tie on a weight on one and th lure on th other lead right? How long of a lead for th lure where you using?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*HEY CDOG!!!!*

I like to attach about 3 feet of leader to a lure when running a 3-way. Some folks use less, some use more, but 3 feet is average for me. Sometimes I'll vary the length depending on lure design/ weight. The deeper diving plugs and bucktails mean I'll run a longer length of leader material from the weight to the 3-way. Usually with a Storm bait, I'll run a 3 foot leader and a 1 foot drop to the weight. If the current is strong, I have a 1 oz.+ Bucktail on, or a diving bait like a Windcheater, I'll go with 18"-24" of drop to my weight. This way I stay in the strike zone and don't get hung up on the bottom too often. Also, another thing I like to do is use a lighter gauge leader material to my weight. That way, if I get the weight hung, it breaks the weight off easily and I get my lure back. Just a thought. Anyway, maybe we'll get that chance to go out next week one evening in the boat? If not, maybe a surf adventure is in order?! Either way, let's fish SOON! Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Zigh thanks for th explantion. Going down to Nags Head till Tue. will PM ya when I get back about th boat ride.


----------

